# Financial means to care for your Golden if he/she got sick



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you have the financial means to care for your golden if he/she became ill or had an accident?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes. I believe in where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

My sister gives me all vet care for free. If one of my pups needed to see a specialist, they would be seen as my sister's dogs so we would get a professional discount. If it was something I couldn't cover financially (such as chemotherapy or something like that), my sister or parents would help me out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

For the past twenty years of golden ownership I've managed to pay the vet bills. Sometimes it meant using the credit card but I've always managed somehow.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We have insurance specifically for this reason. I'd hate to have to choose between rent and my dog. Hopefully this way we'll never have to.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

No, I wouldn't have the means, that's why we purchased pet insurance.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

nope have no spare money if and when anything went wrong but ive usually found a way around any unforeseen expenditure also have a very understanding vet where i run a constant bill but i have 5 cats and 3 dogs in total and i also foster cats so am always in there for one or the other if not both


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think if I had two younger dogs I would get pet insurance. I was able to cover the 6k in 2003 for Shadow. I would have to take from my savings if we are struck with another big bill. So yes, I can cover their expenses. If I couldn't, I wouldn't have taken another one on. They deserve the best care.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't have pet insurance and are finding out with Gunner's illness , it would be nice to have!

I was working full time with our previous goldens illnesses. It makes a BIG difference. 
DH and I worry about what we will do when we are retired. That's a few years from now but we will probably only have one golden after Selka and Gunner.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> We don't have pet insurance and are finding out with Gunner's illness , it would be nice to have!
> 
> I was working full time with our previous goldens illnesses. It makes a BIG difference.
> DH and I worry about what we will do when we are retired. That's a few years from now but we will probably only have one golden after Selka and Gunner.


This is coming up for us, too. I've decided it would be a great time to foster, especially the seniors.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Debles said:


> We don't have pet insurance and are finding out with Gunner's illness , it would be nice to have!
> 
> I was working full time with our previous goldens illnesses. It makes a BIG difference.
> DH and I worry about what we will do when we are retired. That's a few years from now but we will probably only have one golden after Selka and Gunner.


 yeah when i took on my various brood i was also working but because i was laid off on the sick i decided that there was no way on earth my animals were going to be rehomed because of my change of circumstances and when i had to give up work my golden was too old to insure anyway


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

rosemary said:


> yeah when i took on my various brood i was also working but because i was laid off on the sick i decided that there was no way on earth my animals were going to be rehomed because of my change of circumstances and when i had to give up work my golden was too old to insure anyway


What is important is that you find a way to still take good care of them. I didn't have 6k hanging around in 2003 either. It just worked out for some reason.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...we have the means to care for all of our crew. I think it's important to assess the possibility of medical issues before getting a new animal in the house. If we couldn't afford it, we wouldn't bring any other animals into the house.

We have insurance on the Newfs because of the much higher cost of treatment (generally about 3x more than treating a Golden for the same illness/injury) yet with the Goldens we pay out of pocket. The Goldens and our other animals would (and do) get the same level of treatment, even without insurance.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This is coming up for us, too. I've decided it would be a great time to foster, especially the seniors.


That will be the case here too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have to just bite the bullet and get insurance.

My first 10 years or so of working, I bought savings bonds every month that are sitting there for just such an emergency.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> My sister gives me all vet care for free. If one of my pups needed to see a specialist, they would be seen as my sister's dogs so we would get a professional discount. If it was something I couldn't cover financially (such as chemotherapy or something like that), my sister or parents would help me out.


You think I can get mine mixed in with yours for free vet care....LOL
So seriously my vet always works with me, if I need to bring one in and don't have the money, he will charge it to my account. No big deal. I'm lucky to have such a nice vet.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

they are members of the family, there is not an option to not find the money, we have funds for most normal issues, but there are always unforeseen issues and not tackling them is not an option for us, we made a commitment to care for our animals no matter what! =)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> My sister gives me all vet care for free. If one of my pups needed to see a specialist, they would be seen as my sister's dogs so we would get a professional discount. If it was something I couldn't cover financially (such as chemotherapy or something like that), my sister or parents would help me out.


That is an awesome sis!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We have a cushion but each family is different. It is a hard choice when you are taking money out of your retirement or kids college (though I think kids should pay most of their college in my opinion)

I would have a big fight with my husband for anything over a thousand and I'd end up charging it on my credit card. Our marriage would suffer for sure but this is one thing that it just would have too. But I don't think I could spend over $2000. I'm talking one shot and major illness.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't find the thread on writing a will to provide for your goldens, but it has been nagging at me since I followed it. Although I think I have the means to care for unforseen illness in the present, I have no idea about how to leave money to care for the three of them or if I could realistically afford to leave enough with each dog. Would they stay together or go to different homes? I woke up thinking about it in the middle of the night last night. I love my friends& family, but they just dont see dogs in quite the same way now that we've entered the age of small children. My mom is struggling with a sudden bad liver cancer diagnosis even though she looks and feels young and healthy so maybe that's why I am afraid, but I want to provide for them no matter what. 

I wish we could start and emergency fund/ placement system right here on the forum.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we currently have the means, but i also have pet insurance. but the pet insurance is just for major illnesses.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I can't find the thread on writing a will to provide for your goldens, but it has been nagging at me since I followed it. Although I think I have the means to care for unforseen illness in the present, I have no idea about how to leave money to care for the three of them or if I could realistically afford to leave enough with each dog. Would they stay together or go to different homes? I woke up thinking about it in the middle of the night last night. I love my friends& family, but they just dont see dogs in quite the same way now that we've entered the age of small children. My mom is struggling with a sudden bad liver cancer diagnosis even though she looks and feels young and healthy so maybe that's why I am afraid, but I want to provide for them no matter what.
> 
> I wish we could start and emergency fund/ placement system right here on the forum.


That is really a good idea Jill! For people who don't have anyone who would love their goldens even close to what you would, it would be great to know someone here on the board would/could take them and love them as their own!

I know my youngest daughter could move into our house and loves my boys as much as I do. My other daughters have their hands full with little kids and goldens of their own.

I would love your crew as much as my own but financially I can't handle more than I have right now! But I know there are others here who could.

Maybe it's because of my current situation but I am having a problem with this question.
Would you not have children if you couldn't afford a catastrophic illness? How many of us could afford such a thing in our twenties? Even my kids who are pretty well off, would have a problem with a million dollar hospital bill!

We all do the best we can and most of us here are responsible golden parents but who can predict what life will bring? A few years ago (after we had both Selka and Gunner) I would never have predicted I would encounter the health problems I have and be unable to work full time. 
Should I not have brought these two babies into my life because someday there might be a health crisis I couldn't afford? I would do anything for my boys to get the care they need.

I'm feeling alittle defensive right now. Better go calm down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

? Even my kids who are pretty well off, would have a problem with a million dollar hospital bill!

Should I not have brought these two babies into my life because someday there might be a health crisis I couldn't afford? I would do anything for my boys to get the care they need.

I'm feeling alittle defensive right now. Better go calm down.[/QUOTE]

"Need "is such a personal, relative term. And sometimes it is best to let them go and almost cruel to spend money trying for a cure . I was sorely tempted to try everything to keep my Raleigh alive when he had hemangiosarcoma- but he was fifteen, and he just deserved a peaceful goodbye with no tubes, tests, suffering. 

I just pretty much drained my morgage payment with Tally's July 4th/bluegreen algae escapade, but I am so glad to see his smiling young face right now. These are hard questions.

I would definitely take a golden for a member here in desperate circumstances, and Oakley's dad took Caue so amazingly. All my family and friends would think they wanted Finn, Tally, and Tango- but would they go for hikes every day in all weather and have the time to be present with the dogs and enjoy them moment to moment?!? Scary to think about. Would leaving money attached to each dog help or hurt them?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe it's because of my current situation but I am having a problem with this question.
Would you not have children if you couldn't afford a catastrophic illness? How many of us could afford such a thing in our twenties? Even my kids who are pretty well off, would have a problem with a million dollar hospital bill!

We all do the best we can and most of us here are responsible golden parents but who can predict what life will bring? A few years ago (after we had both Selka and Gunner) I would never have predicted I would encounter the health problems I have and be unable to work full time. 
Should I not have brought these two babies into my life because someday there might be a health crisis I couldn't afford? I would do anything for my boys to get the care they need.

I'm feeling alittle defensive right now. Better go calm down.
__________________

Jill, I was reacting to the initial thread question, not yours. 

Yes, I feel it would be irresponsible to get a dog if you are unemployed, can't afford basic care for your future dog etc. but to look into the future and say, I may not be able to afford a catastrophic illness for my dog in 10 years if I lost my job, became ill myself, spouse died. etc.

Unless we are independently wealthy, many of us wouldn't have kids or dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree Deb. As you and I have talked, we have both experienced situations with overwhelming medical expenses. There comes a point when you plan responsibly, but also realize that there are situations that are beyond one's control. Any one of us could be in a situation that is beyond our finances..... even though we may be considered as fiscally responsible and have planned well. That's where we have to have faith that a Higher Being will help provide..... it's also at that point that you realize that for all of our planning and "being in control"... we really aren't ... not in the big picture. My sister lost her son after battling a very rare form of cancer ( adrenal cortical cancer) for 10 years. He was on an experimental drug not covered by insurance that ran 30-40 K/ year.... luckily, they could afford it, but how many could??? We were very fortunate with our preemie son... our insurance did cover almost all of his cost, but even in 1980 his bills were over a million in his first year. My outlook is that you plan responsibly, be willing to sacrifice, help others when possible, but realize that all of us could be in the position of needing help at some point.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I think we all do the best we can, obviously everyone has a limit and that limit has to be weighed with the dogs quality of life after treatment among other things. I don't think anyone here would question a decision by a member to end the life of their dog when the situation is sever both in it's effect on the dogs quality of life and could ruin the owner financially.

Just wanted to add that care credit provides help for veterinary services and I have heard of many people who have gotten thru very intense medical treatments with their help, I always keep them in the back of my mind ... here's the site for anyone who wasn't aware of them http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve said, "Living Trust!"


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> We have a cushion but each family is different. It is a hard choice when you are taking money out of your retirement or kids college (though I think kids should pay most of their college in my opinion)
> 
> I would have a big fight with my husband for anything over a thousand and I'd end up charging it on my credit card. Our marriage would suffer for sure but this is one thing that it just would have too. But I don't think I could spend over $2000. I'm talking one shot and major illness.....


I would really have to weigh out all the pros and cons, the age of the pet, the prognosis and the quality of life for that pet.

I had a couple of illnesses with my past pets, and before even discussing the cost, the treatment would have only have given them an extra month or so, and of them feeling ill. If it was a young pet, with a very good prognosis, I may be willing to spend more then the $2000 (in one shot, money over a period of time is a little easier to handle). It all depends on the circumstances. (Of course, my husband would not be on my side!)

I just know the first dog I had to put down at 17 years old to kidney failure, I held on to him too long with treatments and testing with false hope. I was being selfish, and thinking more of me. I will never do that to a pet again, I try to use my head more than my heart now when I make these decisions.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> I think we all do the best we can, obviously everyone has a limit and that limit has to be weighed with the dogs quality of life after treatment among other things. I don't think anyone here would question a decision by a member to end the life of their dog when the situation is sever both in it's effect on the dogs quality of life and could ruin the owner financially.
> 
> * Just wanted to add that care credit provides help for veterinary services and I have heard of many people who have gotten thru very intense medical treatments with their help, I always keep them in the back of my mind ... here's the site for anyone who wasn't aware of them http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html*


CareCredit is my back up plan. I was surprised I was approved, had zero credit.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I would do whatever is needed within my finacial means to care for any of my pets. I have been fortunate to be able to pay out of my pocket over the many years of pet ownership. 

I have not considered pet health insuance however I am re-thinking this after veiwing this thread.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

We have a cushion, but each of the fur gang have their own insurance policy, wish they did a bulk buy discount lol, (5 cats, 3 dogs and a bunny)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn is insured, but Holly isn't now - when she reached about 8 or 9, despite having only had two claims, the insurers put on so many restrictions it just wasn't financially viable to carry on with the insurance, so if needed we would raid our savings.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Both my dogs and my cat are insured.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes I have the means and can't imagine not doing everything I could no matter the cost. Therefore, due to the high incidence of hereditary issues with the Golden breed I also have pet insurance. I was going to cancel the insurance a month or so ago because they raised our premium by a couple dollars. I figured I could open a bank account which I would place money in every month just in case. Then on the other hand I figure my car's insured, my diamond engagement ring is insured so why would I not insure my most valuable "possesion" my Golden? I am still flip flopping back and forth and not sure if I should cancel the pet insurance or not. If I didn't have insurance and there was an issue today, I could pay for her treatment but it's nice to know the insurance is there.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Quinn is insured, but Holly isn't now - when she reached about 8 or 9, despite having only had two claims, the insurers put on so many restrictions it just wasn't financially viable to carry on with the insurance, so if needed we would raid our savings.


What company were you with? I am afraid of this because I was sent a letter a month or so ago saying they were raising our premium and lowering our coverage to 70% (from 80%) due to her getting older (She's 3). Is this what happened all along to you while you had the insurance?


----------

